#      ,    .
30 + 1 .  ,   ,  .  .    .      ,        . 
       .     .      . 
       .

----------

> 30 + 1 .  ,   ,  .  .    .      ,        . 
>        .     .      . 
>        .


,     .
   -   !
      -,    1.    ,     .
 :Smilie:

----------

